# Police Officer Brandon Nykori Sigler



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Brandon Nykori Sigler 
*Mobile Police Department
Alabama*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 2, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 6 months
*Badge Number:* 339 / 218
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, June 2, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Brandon Sigler was shot and killed while investigating a disorderly incident in the parking lot of an apartment complex on Thomas Road. He was transported to Providence Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Two suspects were taken into custody for questioning following the shooting.

Officer Sigler was off duty and working as a courtesy officer at the complex at the time of the shooting.

He had served with the agency for 18 months and was survived by his fiance and mother.
Agency Contact Information
Mobile Police Department
2460 Government Street
Mobile, AL 36606

Phone: (251) 208-1914

_*Please contact the Mobile Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

RIP. 18 months!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Doing a detail and he gets shot....RIP PO Sigler. Your good work for the citizens you serve has been tragically cut short but your sacrafice will never be forgotten.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP Officer Sigler


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Officer


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Sigler


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Sigler.


----------

